# CMD und das &-Zeichen bei Windows



## leaves (20. Jul 2009)

CMD und das & Zeichen permalink 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ein Programm geschrieben, welches die URL: ,,http://intranet/test/index.php?id=271&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=212&no_cache=1" aus einem JAVA Programm aufruft. Leider wird eine Seite mit der Meldung: "Keine news_id übergeben." ausgegeben. Java bedient sich der Konsole (CMD) von Windows,
die auch bei der manuellen Eingabe den gleichen Fehler verursacht. Alles nach dem & Zeichen wird abgeschnitten.
Gibt es einen Trick oder kennt einer das Problem?

Ein Beispiel, welches wir bereits im Netz gefunden haben - ohne Erfolg


```
try {
Runtime
.getRuntime()
.exec(
"rundll32.exe url.dll,FileProtocolHandler [url]http://intranet/test/index.php?id=271&tx_ttnews[/url][tt_news]=212&no_cache=1");
} catch (Exception e) {
TestExceptionHandler.setTestExceptionHandler(
FehlerLevel.NIEDRIG, e);
}
```
Viele Dank an die Community


----------



## HoaX (20. Jul 2009)

Ich hab kein Window da zum Testen, aber
a) würde ich exec(String[]) anstatt exec(String) verwenden
b) wenns dann nicht geht, würde ich noch &amp; statt nur & probieren


----------



## leaves (20. Jul 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.
Mit *&amp * kann ich die Seite, schon im Explorer, nicht mehr öffnen.

Der andere Tipp geht leider auch nicht?? Evtl . das Betriebssystem?


----------



## stefan. (21. Jul 2009)

Wieso der Umweg über exec(cmd) ? Man könnte doch die Seite direkt in einem internen Browser darstellen oder in einem externenm Browser öffnen !?


----------



## leaves (21. Jul 2009)

Mir ist nur die Schnittstelle über CMD bekannt. 
Für Alternativen sind wir offen


----------



## stefan. (21. Jul 2009)

Also geht es nur darum eine URL anzuzeigen ? Vielleicht wäre ja dann das Help - interessant


----------



## leaves (21. Jul 2009)

Das ist aber mehr zur Entwicklung unabhängig der Plattform?


----------



## stefan. (21. Jul 2009)

Da der Beitrag unter Plattformprogrammierung gestellt wurde, ging ich eigentlich davon aus, dass es sich um eine RCP Anwendung handelt. Zudem ist doch gerade die Plattformunabhängigkeit eine schicke Eigenschaft von Java  Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das öffnen eines (beliebigen) Browsers, da gibt es glaub auch eine API die das kann ...


----------



## leaves (21. Jul 2009)

War mir nicht ganz schlüssig wo der Artikel hin muss 

Habe das richtige gefunden -falls einer das gleich Problem hat:


```
try 
	{ 
	  Desktop.getDesktop().browse( new URI("http://java-tutor.com/") ); 
	  Desktop.getDesktop().open( new File("S:/Public.Comp.Lang.Java/3d/Java3D.pdf") ); 
	} 
	catch ( Exception /* IOException, URISyntaxException */ e ) 
	{ 
	  e.printStackTrace(); 
	}
```


Leider benutzen wir Version 1.5. ;(
Gibt es eine Alternative?


----------



## HoaX (21. Jul 2009)

Wenn du dir JDIC runterlädst, dann kannst du diese Klassen auch unter Java 1.5 verwenden.


----------



## leaves (22. Jul 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

